# How many people can you fit in a GTR?



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Stupid question maybe but how many?!

I currently have an Evo X, nice and rooomy, seats 5.

I have only seen 2 GTRs close up and both had their front seats pushed right back to the rear seats.

So is there any leg room at all and if so is it strictly small child size in the back or can an adult fit?

Thanks.....


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

adults will fit but it's a squeeze if the driver is tall. i'd say 3 adults and 1 child max.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

got my father-in-law in the back; he must be a good 18 stone and not particularly mobile.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> got my father-in-law in the back; he must be a good 18 stone and not particularly mobile.


And could you get him out again?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

countvonc said:


> And could you get him out again?


it wasn't elegant, but we got him out

however, whilst wedged in the back, he refused to believe that it was possible for a child to sit there. WTF 

TokyoGTR has it right


----------



## simzimma (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah 4 seater, i'm 6 foot 1" and my mate who is 5 foot 10" was sitting behind me, i was in the driver seat.

although he was wedged in, where he couldn't move his legs, it is possible to fit 4 people in, but the person behind the driver would be wedged and unable to move


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

So it kinda sounds more 2+2 then.

Only kids in the back if you want everyone to be comfortable.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

My misses got in the back ok, and she is 5"10


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

im 6"2 i got in the gtr at the motor show and whacked my head on the glass
so either i have to sit leaning to the side or slide down further and sit as if i'm disabled
either way i will make myself fit into the car


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

FlowersGTR said:


> im 6"2 i got in the gtr at the motor show and whacked my head on the glass
> so either i have to sit leaning to the side or slide down further and sit as if i'm disabled
> either way i will make myself fit into the car


You will find that once running you would settle back into the seat with no worries, thats what happened to my misses


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

tbh i dont think anything but kids in the back seats..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and a free warm bum as well...

2x 6ft in the front and two legless children only in the back

Or as my wife puts it "enough room for a big handbag"


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

ok me as driver, one small girl at passenger seat pushed front, and one small girl behind the first one

OK guys it´s enough for me


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> Or as my wife puts it "enough room for a big handbag"


Ah, sounds like my wife that ........ LOL


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

The 'kids in the back' comments are a little misplaced. Kids knees don't reach the front edge of the seat, so they either sit back into the seat with their legs straight out (taking up more space than an adult!), or they bend their knees over the front of the seat and slouch back onto the backrest - very uncomfortable and unsafe.

I posted a thread a while ago about getting a child friendly seat made for the back where the seat part is shorter to suit kids legs. No useful responses received yet!


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

ZXTTdriver said:


> The 'kids in the back' comments are a little misplaced. Kids knees don't reach the front edge of the seat, so they either sit back into the seat with their legs straight out (taking up more space than an adult!), or they bend their knees over the front of the seat and slouch back onto the backrest - very uncomfortable and unsafe.
> 
> I posted a thread a while ago about getting a child friendly seat made for the back where the seat part is shorter to suit kids legs. No useful responses received yet!


Is that with or without a car seat?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

ZXTTdriver: better off asking on nagtroc.com, not many people have a car here.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I sat in the back of one at Geneva last year.
I'm a 5'9" 14st man & I was very comfortable, apart from the fact that my head was 1 or 2mm away from the rear screen.
I would never go anywhere in the back, as hitting a pot hole or bump would probably result in a broken neck.


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Baby seat and 3 adults in a gtr r35:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108503-car-showroom-west-way-oxford-2.html


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK for a trip to the shops but not any longer than 5 miles I think....

It does depend on how long and how striaght you have your legs in the driving position.

you can see from the passenger seat shot how much the legs are bent

R


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

its crazy this ,,, dont think about getting a nissan GTR as family car...

trust me i have one and if there is an adult in the car the driver will be UNCOMFORTABLE...

baby in the back and missus in the passenger side is the max am doing.

thanks


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Jm-Imports, I don't think anybody is listening to us...

give them a few months of ownership, last thing you want to be doing is going to the shops in it


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't type that! what if wifey reads this?!
sensible family car is the official line.
Reality is its for me (with very occasional family) only!!!!!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> Jm-Imports, I don't think anybody is listening to us...
> 
> give them a few months of ownership, last thing you want to be doing is going to the shops in it


yep they sure will find out soon..its a car to be driven and you wont drive it like its ment to be with your family in the back seats....

thats why we have the jeep for the baby and the dog oh and the shops lol..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

also guys i have now done 6000 miles with the GTR and its tuned and trouble free (hope am not jinxing myself)..


and guys there is no doubt YOU WILL LOVE THE GTR..

ITS BLOODY FANTASTIC


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Baby wouldn't appreciate 1.5g around the corners. I am a chiropractor, g-forces and kids necks don't go together well!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a Subaru WRX for shopping in....

JM-Imports, wouldn't write what you said as I have 7.5K and.... no I'm not taking the chance of a jinx


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Baby Ed will be banned from GTR until puke, pee, poo and food eating habits under control.

Mrs Ed understands the limits to practicality:clap:

So the WRX wagon will be used for family trips and shopping, shame it is just a bit shorter than it used to be, after a neighbour attacked it with his Zafira:chairshot


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> puke, pee, poo and food eating habits


2 of those I could apply to more adult passingers....

I'm happy just driving it myself


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

For this reason I'm not taking grandma out in it..


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah not much room in the back ,to be honest the worst thing is getting in and out,my daughters 5 foot 4 inch tall and she quite happy in the back and I often ask her if she is ok when I do the pick up from school ,she is fine on longish drives too ,she thinks it is more comfortable than my mothers Jag which is an xk (the rear seats on that are alot smaller).Trouble is as stated is that anyone in the back is ok if they are not big and they are sat behind the passenger seat ,as the front passenger area is quite roomy even with the front seat pulled forward alot .It's no worse or better than anything else in a 4 seat sports car of that type,but if you compare it to a 33 or 34 gtr then you will think it's a very tight squeeze and made for midgets


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the 33 has loads of room compared to the 35


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Paul_G said:


> Is that with or without a car seat?


Car seat only really makes a positive contribution for younger kids (maybe up to 4 or so?). My son is 8 and his booster (no longer a legal requirement) doesn't lift his bum far enough up to make any substantial difference to the knee position relative to the seat edge.

The only real option is to bin the really flimsy Nissan rear seat base and replace it with a taller and shorter version so number one son can put his feet on the spot where the original unholstered seat edge was. 

I just need to find a decent upholstery fitter to look at this for me - any offers?


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

ZXTTdriver said:


> Car seat only really makes a positive contribution for younger kids (maybe up to 4 or so?). My son is 8 and his booster (no longer a legal requirement) doesn't lift his bum far enough up to make any substantial difference to the knee position relative to the seat edge.
> 
> The only real option is to bin the really flimsy Nissan rear seat base and replace it with a taller and shorter version so number one son can put his feet on the spot where the original unholstered seat edge was.
> 
> I just need to find a decent upholstery fitter to look at this for me - any offers?


Hi ZXTTdriver
You have exactly the same issue as me, and I suspect lots of others. I'm badly wanting to find a way to convince myself that the GTR is suitable for daily use. That means me, the missus and 2 kids for some of the time. My kids are 10 and 6. One of them will fit behind the passenger seat I think (though I have not yet been able to try this - nearest HPC to me is about 50 miles away). Trouble is will the other get behind me in the driver's seat? I'm 5ft 10in but with longish legs.

I agree problem is driven by the depth (front to back) of the seat cushion, so my only thought was, could I use a high backed booster seat and pad out behind the backrest so that it slides the whole booster further forward to allow bend at the knee and lower legs to drop down vertically behind the driver's seat?

Just wondered whether you or ayone else can offer any further pearls of wisdom. Seems such a shame that Nissan didn't think about how these cars would be used - rear headroom was always going to be a problem for adults, so why not make child-friendly rear seat in the first place?

Cheers
Mick


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

mickv said:


> ......so my only thought was, could I use a high backed booster seat and pad out behind the backrest so that it slides the whole booster further forward to allow bend at the knee and lower legs to drop down vertically behind the driver's seat?


Yes, this should work in theory - or simply pad out the backrest - there's no real need to raise the base level of the seat as there is no view from the rear at any level (!)


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Speak to David Yu, his write up in Evo this month talks about this subject..
He claims that once he is in the drivers seat comfortably, the rear seat is rendered useless (no leg room at all).. he's also 5" 10..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ferdi p said:


> Speak to David Yu, his write up in Evo this month talks about this subject..
> He claims that once he is in the drivers seat comfortably, the rear seat is rendered useless (no leg room at all).. he's also 5" 10..


Yup, no room behind me for my 3.5 year old daughter.
Just enough room behind my 5' 4" wife. It is definitely a 2+2, although bigger than a 911/DB9 etc.


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

im 6ft 3 and if i need to go in the back for a journey i will make my self not that it helps anyone here or even my chiropractor


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we got John Fuggles in the back for a drive down to the south coast

3 up is OK


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> 3 up is OK


Isn't it just.......! :smokin:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

countvonc said:


> So it kinda sounds more 2+2 then.
> 
> Only kids in the back if you want everyone to be comfortable.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


It is 2 + 2 there are only 2 seat belts in the back and between the two rear seats are 2 Subs do deffo not a 5 seater.

Kp


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Guess there's no substitute for trying the kids in one then modifying their legs accordingly. 

I don't actually have 4 up that often. Sounds like my eldest in the passenger seat and my daughter behind shouldn't be a problem.

Cheers
Mick


----------

